# Satin Blue Delights!



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Blue, which is probably my favorite variety of all, is finally making some progress in our mousery. For a very long while I had my 3 month old blue doe in with a blue buck that has been responsible for many litters but they never bred. I then got discouraged and made a colony of the same blue buck and doe and a dove satin carrying blue doe and a pied blue doe. After just two weeks of creating the colony all the does were looking plumb so out came the buck and I was very happy!

I think I have a ton of satin but I can't be too sure on the darker colors so I wanted to ask for opinions to confirm suspicions.

Here are the results:

First litter: Blue x Blue - both carried albino and pink eye and I don't think I see any satin.

Blue Doe, Silver Buck, PEW Doe (HUGE)

























These pictures shows how big they are and there eyes are just starting to open.

















Second litter: Blue x Dove Satin - bunch of satin?!?

Black self with white mark tail, Blue Satin Buck, PEW Satin Doe, Silver Buck, Dove Piebald Satin Doe.

































Third litter: Blue x Blue Piebald - are they all satin?

2 Blue Piebald Satin Does and one self Blue Satin Doe?


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice. Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

I think you got it all right 

And they are damn gorgeous :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That blue satin buck is very, very fine. Love his fat tail. The white doe is HUGE and has a fat tail. They're all nice, and I agree with all the ID's.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the are great,really like them.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

They are SO big and healthy! Love them!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they're all gorgeous! :mrgreen: Congrats


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

With the darker colors, the satin is sometimes more visible on the bellies. The only one I wouldn't be entirely sure about is that black, but it should be more obvious if you take a picture of his belly with flash. With flash, satin practically glows. And congrats on such gorgeous, healthy pups!


----------

